# Sky + Hd Query?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a standard freesky satellite box and have recently bought an HD compatible telly. I can get a sky + HD box for very little money. Will it work on my standard freesky system dish and cables?

mike :dntknw:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dish yes, cables no... ( I think )

The '+' bit needs 2 feeds from the dish...... So new cable run at least...

I think Sky will come and sort it for you though ..... I also think you need to upgrade your subscription to get SKY HD...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

At the moment, I don't have a subscription! I just have a freeview card in an old sky box. I understand that there are some freeview HD channels also?

mike


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

tixntox said:


> At the moment, I don't have a subscription! I just have a freeview card in an old sky box. I understand that there are some freeview HD channels also?
> 
> mike


This is what a quick google search threw up

http://www.freeview.co.uk/HD

Hope this helps


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi - In case you weren't aware, if you were thinking of using the recording facility on the H D Sky+ box, you have to subscribe to Sky for it to work (unless it can be hacked?)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've just checked and freeview HD is NOT available at my address so that solves that problem! i will just get a sky + box! Shimples! Thanks for the comments folks. Much appreciated. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

To watch HD you will need an HD box with the HDMI connectors, usually Sky+ boxes. With that, you will get HD on the Freeview channels as well which are broadcast via satellite as well as the terestrial method.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Have you thought of freesat as a subscription free as well as Murdoch free alternative? Has BBC and ITV1 HD, possibly others now - check the website.

You would of course need a box, I think the dish position is the same.


----------



## AlistairD (Nov 6, 2010)

PaulBoy said:


> Hi - In case you weren't aware, if you were thinking of using the recording facility on the H D Sky+ box, you have to subscribe to Sky for it to work (unless it can be hacked?)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


It used to be possible to get just the '+' recording bit as a subscription. I had this for Sky + and FreeSat, not sure about HD though...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Another alternative albeit at a cost is to just dump Sky and buy a Freesat HD PVR box....I did and have not regretted it one tiddly little bit.

Having said that there should be mostly nationwide coverage of Freeview HD by next year, don't take too much notice of the "area coverage maps" from Freeview as I am not supposed to be able to get it either in my part of Essex....but Freeview HD never fails to get through here!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Many thanks for your comments. Much appreciated. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> Another alternative albeit at a cost is to just dump Sky and buy a Freesat HD PVR box....I did and have not regretted it one tiddly little bit.


And me. Bought a humux HD pvr and not looked back. I get BBC hd, BBC1 HD, C4 hd and ITV HD and i'm sure more will follow. I can't watch sport now unless it is in HD, as it makes me feel like i have got something wrong with my eyes!


----------

